
Can I buy a phone that doesn’t use anything from Google or Apple? - jrepinc
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2019/jul/04/can-i-buy-a-phone-that-does-not-use-anything-from-google-or-apple
======
fghtr
Yes! [https://tehnoetic.com/mobile-devices](https://tehnoetic.com/mobile-
devices)

------
okaleniuk
I recently switched to a smartphone after 7 years of Nokia 1280 since I
couldn't find a modern dumb phone at least half as satisfying as that one.

Nokia 106 is frustratingly bad. Just one example: by default, it has a
"wallpaper" which looks like dirt. You can't just turn it off but it does have
an option to choose whatever wallpaper you want instead. The thing is, the
only wallpaper available is the default one. So the dirt is mandatory, but you
can pretend that you choose it. I don't want that kind of Russian democracy in
my phone.

------
kgwxd
I really hope the Librem 5 makes it. I'm getting it as soon as it comes out, I
don't even care how well it works. It's the only hope we have for now.

~~~
haspoken
not quite

[https://www.pine64.org/pinephone/](https://www.pine64.org/pinephone/)

------
indidea
Yes! [https://e.foundation/e-pre-installed-
smartphones/](https://e.foundation/e-pre-installed-smartphones/)

------
leshokunin
Not yet, or not anymore. There was Windows Phone and Blackberry, but that's
gone. Your best hope is a Librem 5 or a PiPhone. The former is the higher end
phone, but suffered from a number of delays. They do post updates regularly
and it's coming along nicely. The PiPhone is the cheaper option, it should be
ready early next year. Basically, they're both the kind of experience you
might have had on a Nokia N900 back then, with a portable terminal machine.
I'm looking forward to the idea of running Docker images on my device, it's
going to be interesting!

------
Pluizer
The article does mention Sailfish but dismisses it because it is to difficult
to install as a layman. I disagree with this though; it comes with easy to
follow step-by-step instructions which anybody can follow, no prior knowledge
needed.

I have been a happy Sailfish user for more then 3 years. Currently I use the
Sony Xperia XA2 which is fully supported.

It does come with an Android engine (which you can opt-out of). I only use
this for a navigation app, for the rest the native apps are enough for me and
I prefer them over Android apps because of there uniform looks and UI.

------
sieabahlpark
A smart phone? Probably not

